# Intel Haswell performance preview



## Cilus (Mar 18, 2013)

Guys, here is the 1st detail preview of Intel Hashwell architecture. check it out:-
Core i7-4770K: Haswell's Performance, Previewed : Core i7-4770K Gets Previewed


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 18, 2013)

Still gonna be a 4 core? sad


----------



## nginx (Mar 18, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Still gonna be a 4 core? sad



Well unlike AMD, Intel tries to make each core as powerful as possible instead of simply increasing the number of cores which doesn't benefit the consumers much except in very rare cases when a software is able to make use of say 6 cores or 8 cores. The Bulldozer line up of AMD proved that just having 6 or 8 cores is not enough to win the performance crown. So I think Intel is making strides in the right direction.

Thanks for the link Cilus. I will take my time reading it tonight.


----------



## Techguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Haswell not hashwell


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

dono why, but I don't get that excited on new processor launches, not the same in case for GFX processors. This might be because of the fact that OS is more optimized now a days, but advancements in entry level processors are always a big deal


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 18, 2013)

Still they dont come up wid a 4 GHZ processor...


----------



## Cilus (Mar 18, 2013)

That is only preview. Neither the software or neither the Graphics drivers are up to the mark now. With current applications, don't expect a huge performance boost but when applications will start coming with the new optimization, TSX support etc, I'm sure there will be something big. In case of Intel, it is not a big deal as they are the main provider of Compiler for development. Sure they will integrate all the features in their upcoming Compiler releases and software developers can very easily access those features to their existing and new applications.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Socket type also changed.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Still they dont come up wid a 4 GHZ processor...



There a reason why they don't provide CPUs with cores having 4Ghz or more at stock. Its probably something to do with the heat generation and scaling limit . 
Currently maximizing the number of Cores and making them as much energy efficient and powerful is the Trend.
We are very soon going to reach the threshold on how smaller and lower we can go on silicon chips.


RCuber said:


> dono why, but I don't get that excited on new processor launches, not the same in case for GFX processors. This might be because of the fact that OS is more optimized now a days, but advancements in entry level processors are always a big deal



Totally agree about the Entry level processor thingy.



nginx said:


> Well unlike AMD, Intel tries to make each core as powerful as possible instead of simply increasing the number of cores which doesn't benefit the consumers much except in very rare cases when a software is able to make use of say 6 cores or 8 cores. The Bulldozer line up of AMD proved that just having 6 or 8 cores is not enough to win the performance crown. So I think Intel is making strides in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks for the link Cilus. I will take my time reading it tonight.


Is it because the Intel Cores are way more powerful or is it because the current Software Tech or the way they use the CPU cores , are in favor of Intel ??
I have read somewhere that AMD cores aren't that bad as they perform . Their performance differs from OS to OS.


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 18, 2013)

Good processor for gaming


----------

